
Reinventing Version Control with Glitch Rewind - GarethX
https://medium.com/glitch/reinventing-version-control-with-glitch-rewind-914c350da442
======
gecko
Heh, this reminds me of how I've always thought that, for many people in many
situations, Plan 9's "yesterday" was probably an ideal version control system.
This is obviously much richer than that interface, but I think there's some
merit to going to a simple rewind/restore over all of the complex DVCS
branching semantics we've gotten used to.

~~~
GarethX
Yes, exactly - I think most people only use a few commands typically, so we're
optimizing for that. And it's still Git under the hood should you need to dig
in to do something more complicated.

